# EEK! Forgot pasteurized milk-can I still make cheese?



## jcran (Feb 17, 2009)

I forgot to set the alarm on my thermometer tonight when pasteurizing, and the temp on my milk (in double boiler) was 192 when I remembered. I was planning to make feta tomorrow with the milk. Can I still use it or did I mess something up by overheating it?


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Hmm...you probably won't get a good curd set. You could turn it into paneer/ricotta/vinegar cheese.


----------



## jcran (Feb 17, 2009)

So, that's ok; I'll use tonight's milk. Oh wait, what an absolute KNUCKLEHEAD I AM! I just went and did the exact same thing again! ONly this time it was 199! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! Tomorrow, tomorrow, I love ya tomorrow, cause then I can make some whey!


----------

